
Is MVC frameworks required in front end? - rishikeerthi
The MVC frameworks for frontend are making webpage loading time high. https:&#x2F;&#x2F;medium.freecodecamp.org&#x2F;is-mvc-dead-for-the-frontend-35b4d1fe39ec
======
metaloha
This feels a bit backwards for me - MVC fits very well into the front-end
where the entire application can be run, and the back-end is treated as data-
storage only. MVC on the server has always been problematic because the way
the View portion is supposed to work is not quite how it ends up really
working. Back-end MVC frameworks aren't quite _really_ MVC, I don't think. The
term has been bastardized pretty freely over the years.

Don't even get me started on how many of these back-end frameworks think that
data storage is supposed to happen in the Model ;)

